

Next: An Internet Revolution in Higher Education - dimas
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/sep2009/tc20090914_969227.htm?chan=technology_technology+index+page_internet

======
russell
I like the dichotomy between High Fidelity and Convenience. Harvard is a Hi-Fi
immersive experience, but it costs a lot of money and you have to move to
Cambridge MA for four years. Online courses lack fidelity but are high at the
convenience end. Maney thinks that the Fidelity end will remain intact, but
the emergence of tech solutions at the convenience end will drive out the
colleges in the middle because the the education from the convenience sources
give will be good enough for the job market.

Makes sense, but it does leave out areas where coaching is an important part
of the education. For example, my SO is a self taught artist, but she says she
sometimes has difficulties, because she doesnt have anyone to give her a five
minute course correction that allows her to get the effect that she wants. The
state of the digital art is such that it is very difficult to get an accurate
image of a piece of art, let alone real time collaboration.

------
planetmcd
Good Points.

I would add that the demand for a 4 year degree is not strong by itself, but
that it is often required by many employers and used as a differentiator, even
though a degree may be immaterial to the position or industry.

So there is a third party source propping up demand. Until that stops, there
will be no move towards the convenience end of the axis.

